# Thoughts on Julia?



## EmperorGandhi (May 17, 2020)

Julia showed up in my campsite today! I haven't had a snooty villager yet so I'm considering taking her. I like her design (I think the ostriches are really underrated) and she'd be a nice change of pace from everyone else. If I let her move in, I'd have her move out Flo (I don't care for the uchi personality all that much), which would put her next to her ostrich pal Phoebe. The one issue with this is that I like having variety in the species and I already have two lions so maybe having 2/5 of my island be the same species wouldn't be the best idea. I also really wanted to try and hunt down someone like Diana, Ankha, or Judy once Flo moved out instead because I'm a fan of all three, but at the same time I like having a mix of popular and unpopular villagers to give my island more of a distinct identity. What do you all think of her?


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

I actually really like Julia! Shes super cute and so colorful c:
My friend actually has her as a villager and shes so sweet. I never checked the inside of her home tho lol
If you have 2 animals of the same kind it kinda reminds me of noahs arc LOL
personally, i like Julia! i cant help but find her as one of the most colorful villagers out there


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

I love her and think she’s one of the prettiest villagers in the game. I just wish they’d kept her peppy like she used to be. She’s still in my Top 3 options for a Snooty—and the only reason she’s not my No 1 pick is because her design just looks slightly less snooty than the other two (Blanche and Whitney)


----------



## wolfie1 (May 17, 2020)

I really like Julia's design and I'm not particularly fond of ostriches. If I didn't already have a snooty, I'd definitely take her.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

She’s the second most beautiful ostrich. First is Blanche. Last is Queenie.


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

I love Julia! I debated having her as my snooty if Vivian didn't work out. I wasn't aware she was peppy in previous games (I kinda like that better than snooty). If species variety matters for you, maybe I'd pass for now. Popularity is subjective.


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 17, 2020)

Absolutely love Julia. Beautiful natural design and I love the ostriches in general. She's such a rad auntie and even though there are some other snooties I'd like to try, I don't think I could let her go.

Checked out Ankha via Amiibo. I like her unique design, and it's easy to see why she's popular, but she definitely didn't impress me as much as I expected. I don't think she's physically capable of smiling.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 17, 2020)

Aliya said:


> If species variety matters for you, maybe I'd pass for now. Popularity is subjective.



Honestly, I'm not totally sure how much the variety matters. I'm not the biggest lion fan (Elvis is one of my all-time favorites and stand by Rory being criminally underrated though) so it might very well be that I just don't like having two of the same species if I don't care for the species. I'm sure if I found a wolf or deer that I liked, I'd totally claim them and be happy with it despite having a wolf and deer in my town already. And I know popularity's subjective, and I love like 95% of the popular villagers anyway so it's not like I like them specifically because they're popular, but it gets sort of annoying seeing the same few villagers being talked about online. There's plenty of amazing villagers that don't get talked about anywhere near as often and I like having a fair amount of those to give my island a little more of a personal identity.

So far, I'm still pretty split but you all are definitely making a good argument for claiming her. I still have all day to decide, though, so keep it coming!


----------



## lPeachy (May 17, 2020)

She’s a cutie all right! I personally think having 2 of a species isn’t all hat bad, I actually lean towards it lol. But worst case take her in to see if she’s all you were hoping for and if not then replace her with one of your other preferences~


----------



## Asarena (May 17, 2020)

I love Julia! She's really pretty, and I've been considering having her on my island~


----------



## PugLovex (May 17, 2020)

i think she’s adorable! she’s a peacock too so it’s even cuter )


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 17, 2020)

I found her on an island and turned her down but she's cute! I like how she resembles a male peacock


----------



## Altarium (May 17, 2020)

I really like her! Definitely one of the prettiest villagers. I would take her to see how much you like the snooty personality, and then you can decide whether or not it's worth it to hunt for the overwhelmingly popular snooties like Ankha and Judy ^^


----------



## daisyy (May 17, 2020)

as someone who formerly wanted the most variety in her island possible, and then is probably going to have 2/5 of her island be repeat species... i say go for it if you like her. as far as repeats go, i think ostriches are SO cute. i had julia in my new leaf town and she was amazing. and her and phoebe are pretty different from each other too! and totally agree with you on the mix of popular/unpopular villagers  - you can always end up hunting for them if you end up not liking julia!


----------



## Alicia (May 17, 2020)

I love Julia, she has a really pretty design!


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

EmperorGandhi said:


> Honestly, I'm not totally sure how much the variety matters. I'm not the biggest lion fan (Elvis is one of my all-time favorites and stand by Rory being criminally underrated though) so it might very well be that I just don't like having two of the same species if I don't care for the species. I'm sure if I found a wolf or deer that I liked, I'd totally claim them and be happy with it despite having a wolf and deer in my town already.



I'd take her then if it doesn't matter then about species variety! 

RE about the popularity thing: I just meant it more about having a mix of popular and non-popular to have more of an identity. Every island is unique (even if they have the same villagers since how you decorate your island is unique) and I don't understand why some people (not you) get worked up over what villagers someone else has. I like some of the more popular villagers too, but I am not usually bothered by the same 5 villagers being talked about unless it's hateful. Have villagers you like and that's all that matters!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 17, 2020)

Julia is gorgeous. One of my favorite animals in pocket camp. Honestly she probably would have been my snooty, but my brain couldn’t handle having Julia and Julian both in my town. So your concerns about species variety may sink her in your mind as well. but as a villager, I think she should be top tier lol. Her design is just beautiful and matches her personality perfectly.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 17, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I just meant it more about having a mix of popular and non-popular to have more of an identity. Every island is unique (even if they have the same villagers since how you decorate your island is unique) and I don't understand why some people (not you) get worked up over what villagers someone else has. I like some of the more popular villagers too, but I am not usually bothered by the same 5 villagers being talked about unless it's hateful. Have villagers you like and that's all that matters!



Fair enough, your points are totally valid there! The villagers are by far and wide my favorite part of the Animal Crossing games so I tend to make a bigger deal about who I bring to my island, hence why I made this post in the first place (as well as generate discussion about a villager that doesn't always get talked about).


----------



## DawnAri (May 17, 2020)

I really like her! I think she's the prettiest ostrich as well, I don't mind having two of the same species
I actually think having both her and Phoebe is very cute!


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 17, 2020)

EmperorGandhi said:


> Honestly, I'm not totally sure how much the variety matters. I'm not the biggest lion fan (Elvis is one of my all-time favorites and stand by Rory being criminally underrated though) so it might very well be that I just don't like having two of the same species if I don't care for the species.



Rex was my first villager to go. Nice enough guy, but just don't care for the lion design and coupled with the lazy dialogue, didn't work for me.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 17, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> Rex was my first villager to go. Nice enough guy, but just don't care for the lion design and coupled with the lazy dialogue, didn't work for.



Rex was actually the last person in my campsite funnily enough, but I agree. I love Elvis for his king theme and Rory's design is definitely the least boring of the lions, but they're really the only two lions I like. I don't think they're ugly by any stretch, but most of them just aren't that interesting imo.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 17, 2020)

I absolutely love her! I found her on a mystery island and had her for a while. I let her leave when she asked to move just because I really wanted to give Blanche a try, but she's really great.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (May 17, 2020)

I low key love that she's the design of a male peacock. It makes me happy


----------



## Neechan (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> I love her and think she’s one of the prettiest villagers in the game. I just wish they’d kept her peppy like she used to be. She’s still in my Top 3 options for a Snooty—and the only reason she’s not my No 1 pick is because her design just looks slightly less snooty than the other two (Blanche and Whitney)



her personality was always snooty, it never changed, just to let you know, according to acwiki anyway

Julia is pretty but not my all time favorite villager


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

Neechan said:


> her personality was always snooty, it never changed, just to let you know, according to acwiki anyway
> 
> Julia is pretty but not my all time favorite villager



It doesn’t specifically list her personality for each game (from what I see at least), so there’s a possibility they’re just going off of what she has been in the recent titles. 

I know I’ve read it before a few times, and just found it stated on another Wiki. It specifically says she was peppy when first introduced in Animal Forest e+ 

Maybe someone else can shed some conclusive light on it? I haven’t played that game.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 17, 2020)

Update: I caved and claimed her! Flo is in boxes now so I’ll be getting my first snooty villager tomorrow. If I don’t like her, then I’ll just TT her out or something (assuming the 10th villager thing not being able to leave is indeed a myth). Thanks for the help, everyone! 

Also not related, but if anyone’s looking for Flo, feel free to contact me! She was one of my original two so I’m sad to see her go, but I’d love to give her a loving new home to someone who wants her.


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

Well, I'll be the one dissenting voice =P 

I don't like her for one main reason... that's what peacocks look like, not peahens! That design belongs to a Smug. Think how perfect it would be to have a smug peacock villager! I find it somewhat irritating that, just because an animal is pretty and decorated, it has to be female? I find this is kind of a common rut that artists can fall into - males are normal, and females are decorative. What happened to Pavé?! Dudes can be fabulous too.


----------



## Neechan (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> It doesn’t specifically list her personality for each game (from what I see at least), so there’s a possibility they’re just going off of what she has been in the recent titles.
> 
> I know I’ve read it before a few times, and just found it stated on another Wiki. It specifically says she was peppy when first introduced in Animal Forest e+
> 
> Maybe someone else can shed some conclusive light on it? I haven’t played that game.



unless someone has a copy of ace+ and a copy of Julia’s card, its hard to verify (unless someone has a save editor)

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



jiojiop said:


> Well, I'll be the one dissenting voice =P
> 
> I don't like her for one main reason... that's what peacocks look like, not peahens! That design belongs to a Smug. Think how perfect it would be to have a smug peacock villager! I find it somewhat irritating that, just because an animal is pretty and decorated, it has to be female? I find this is kind of a common rut that artists can fall into - males are normal, and females are decorative. What happened to Pavé?! Dudes can be fabulous too.



I like to think Julia dyes her feathers (and pave is fabulous, I love him so much)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 17, 2020)

Julia is a very gorgeous bird! I actually have grown to like her :c


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Well, I'll be the one dissenting voice =P
> 
> I don't like her for one main reason... that's what peacocks look like, not peahens! That design belongs to a Smug. Think how perfect it would be to have a smug peacock villager! I find it somewhat irritating that, just because an animal is pretty and decorated, it has to be female? I find this is kind of a common rut that artists can fall into - males are normal, and females are decorative. What happened to Pavé?! Dudes can be fabulous too.



I’ve seen people say she me be trans, and I’ve kind of accepted that head canon for myself. That said, I do agree that it’s a shame that pretty designs are usually only used for females. Poor cartoon men—they don’t even get to have eyelashes lol


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’ve seen people say she me be trans, and I’ve kind of accepted that head canon for myself. That said, I do agree that it’s a shame that pretty designs are usually only used for females. Poor cartoon men—they don’t even get to have eyelashes lol


Tsk, silly, everyone knows only girls have eyelashes and only boys have eyebrows! That's how you can tell which mona lisa is fake - because mona lisa is a girl so she shouldn't have eyebrows!


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Tsk, silly, everyone knows only girls have eyelashes and only boys have eyebrows! That's how you can tell which mona lisa is fake - because mona lisa is a girl so she shouldn't have eyebrows!



Ah yes, the true two genders: eyelashes and eyebrows!


----------



## Le Ham (May 17, 2020)

Personally I think she'd be a great counter to Phoebe because of her green/blue/orange against Phoebe's red/yellow/indigo. You'd have a pretty ostrich rainbow!

As for Elvis/Rory, if you're not feeling like having that many repeat species my question would be how attached are you to Rory truly, apart from how underrated you feel he is? Since you seem to like Elvis a lot. I won't repeat what others are saying here, and believe me I'd have adopted Rory myself when I saw him on an island if I was open to having a second jock, he's kinda cute!, but do you yourself actually like having him around enough that he is worth keeping along with Elvis, Phoebe _and_ Julia?

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Fey said:


> Ah yes, the true two genders: eyelashes and eyebrows!


What if you have neither, what does that make you?


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 17, 2020)

Yee said:


> As for Elvis/Rory, if you're not feeling like having that many repeat species my question would be how attached are you to Rory truly, apart from how underrated you feel he is? Since you seem to like Elvis a lot. I won't repeat what others are saying here, and believe me I'd have adopted Rory myself when I saw him on an island if I was open to having a second jock, he's kinda cute!, but do you yourself actually like having him around enough that he is worth keeping along with Elvis, Phoebe _and_ Julia?



This is actually a great way of looking at it. I like him plenty, but I’ve actually been thinking about letting him go if he ever decides to leave or I get lucky with my campsite again. I like him a lot, but I really want to get my hands on a jock that doesn’t look anything like one, like Roald or Dom (especially the latter because ohmygodhisface although that would put me at 2 sheep), because I think they’re hilarious and adorable. In comparison to Elvis, Phoebe, and now Julia, he’ll probably be my least favorite of the bunch once Julia has some time to settle in so I’d be totally willing to set him free. 

Also, as someone who likes to fill in the blanks on my own, I love this “Julia is trans” headcanon. I‘m a sucker for using my imagination to add a little bit of extra personality to my villagers, like Beau being a stoner (“Outdoor stuff? But indoors! Ohhh man! It’s supposed to be outside, but... A HUH HUH HUH!”) or Audie wanting to be a pop star because the original ACNL grandma Audie is an internet sensation. I’m actually quite excited to have Julia in my town now!


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

she’s great!! i have her on my island and she’s such a pretty villager! she’s super nice for a snooty but she’s still good and plus, she has a pretty interior aha


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 17, 2020)

Yeah, I totally embrace the Julia-is-trans headcanon and it makes me love her all the more.


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

ok gloria is so pretty, she’s literally a perfect peacock <3 (even tho female peacocks don’t look like that)
her eye color is gorgeous and her feathers are soooo cute as well she’s so underrated


----------



## Dewy (May 17, 2020)

I love her!


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

I adore her! I’m happy she’s a snooty as I’m not the biggest fan of peppies, plus to me snooty fits the peacock vibe better. They are so proud of their gorgeous plumage irl.

That being said you can see from my villager list I have a lot of pairs. I like having two of species myself, it makes me feel like that animal has a “buddy”. I’m not pair exclusive but I think two of a kind is fun. 

My current pairs: 
Squirrels: Marshal and Pecan    
Horses: Roscoe and Buck    
Ostriches:  Julia and Cranston

I had Soleil and Apple at one point but I lost Soleil organizing a trade that fell though, Pecan took her place.


----------



## Santana (May 17, 2020)

Julia is awesome and deserves more attention


----------



## toenuki (May 17, 2020)

she's v nice to look at tbh. i like the colours she got


----------



## Bloobloop (May 17, 2020)

i’m not a huge fan of julia, to be honest ;; the only ostrich villager i like is blanche! i don’t really like villagers with super vivid color palettes, so julia is like my worst nightmare haha


----------



## Shyria (May 17, 2020)

I have Julia as well and she was actually the first villager I actively searched for! I love her looks, her house looks great (inside & outside) and she's a really cool snooty!

The only downside would be her favourite colours are red/purple, so... Bright green, deep blue, and red?! Ouch, my eyes... It's kind of tricky to find her good clothing hehe


----------



## kojuuro (May 17, 2020)

I love how colourful she is! Think she's an awesome villager!  Her being an ostrich villager really sucks if you want species variety but I think she's a really great villager regardless ;__:


----------



## abby10 (May 17, 2020)

I loooooove Julia! I am trying to get her as my snooty. I am the same way with wanting villager variety actually, which is one of the reasons I ended up deciding I want Julia as my snooty instead of Diana (because I already have Fuchsia)


----------



## Taj (May 18, 2020)

Julia is the most underrated villager in the game. How can you not love a peacock?


----------

